# Looking for Squash Players



## vishald (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey There

I would like to start playing squash. I have played very few times before and used to play tennis and badminton but would now start to play and learn squash.

Please let me know if anyone is interested to start playing squash..

Cheers
Vishal


----------

